# Is there a technique or order for spraying a rectangle box 20" X 6" X 8"



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm new to spraying and wondered if there are a techniques or steps for spraying a rectangle box with measurements similar to: 20" length X 6" width X 8" depth? Should it all be sprayed at one time or should it be done in sections? *I'm not sure how to get full and even coverage based on the depth and width.* I'm spraying shellac, if that matters.

Thanks everyone
Angela Weeks


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

What type of spraying system are you using? The amount of air flow from that system will determine how you can do it. Let me know and I can offer some help. Taught finishing at college for 10 years…..

-Mike


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have the Earlex Spray Station HV5500 HVL with two different size needles


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's much easier to shoot the inside first before assembly making sure you mask of any areas that will be glued up.
Depending on the size of pieces I have several sizes of lazy suzans I place the work on to make it easier to spray.
If your not experienced with spraying I would practice a bit to get a understanding of how your gun and system works .


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for your help. 
I've only sprayed one other item, my TV stand, but I recently purchased a lazy susan to help with spraying. That's a great idea to spray it first but to late this time, I've already glued and stained the two boxes. They are dovetails so it seems like that would be very hard to mask off the glue areas especially having stained them too.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

One thing I know is to start the 'sweep' of the spray motion off the piece, so the piece doesn't get hit with the initial spatter. Then an even sweep all the way across the piece till you're off of it on the other side.

I just use canned spray but I think the principal is the same. On a box I would do an even sweep across each side, or a few overlapping sweeps for wider pieces, and then the top. If by doing in sections you mean waiting for each section to dry, I wouldn't do that. Overspray may be an issue, but I would rather get overspray on wet finish so it evens out. One even coat on the whole thing is the best way to go.

Make the sweeping motion from your shoulder, rather than your wrist or elbow, to get an even pattern.

If your spraying the inside, that may take a little practice to keep it from puddling on the bottom. Maybe make a practice box from a few pieces of scrap, just to see how it works.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's kind of a pain but you can mask dovetails before you shoot it ,on small boxes it might be less trouble just to brush it on the inside. Depending on how warm it is in your shop shellac drys very quick but if you need to add more the new coat will melt right into the old coat no problem. Because shellac drys quickly you have to really clean the gun right after using it. Since this is already together you might want to just brush the inside of this box. I guess you asked what order to shoot your box, I always shoot the parts that show most last. I'm sure you know about painters pyramids they make it easier to shoot things and turn them over before it's dry and shoot the top.If you don't want to buy pyramids
small 18ga nails shot threw some small pieces of 2"x2" blocks work just as well .


----------



## dkg (Dec 14, 2009)

Looking down on the open box, I like to spray the edges first, then the inside and then the outside. If I spray the edges last, I get overspray on the finished inside and outside and it leaves a gritty finish. If the box has hinges, I will screw an eyehook into one of the screw holes and spray the whole box, inside and out at one time and hang it from a wire attached to the hook. Personally I like conversion varnish. It dries fast and it less likely to sag on vertical surfaces. The recoat time is about an hour


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I realize the question was how to spray but I would brush shellac/alcohol (1:1) and not have to clean up the sprayer repeatedly. A small project like this will finish very nicely with 3-4 coats of thinned shellac sanding between coats. Just my opinion (probably worth what you paid for it).


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

at 6"wide and 8"deep you will have a hard time spraying the sides all the way down. it will be hard brushing in that small area


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfadvm, What kind of alcohol do you use to thin shellac? denatured?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bob
As they say on the storage auction show YEEEEEP. Denatured is the way to go.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Bob, I'm late but the answer is DNA from HD.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks ;-)


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments and help. I brushed on the first coat but then I went ahead and tried spraying it. It actually worked out very well. I started with the inside and made sure I coated the bottom of the sides equally as the sides. I then used the lazy susan and sprayed the outside. It actually came out better than I thought it would.

Thanks again everyone, I love this website
Angela


----------

